

How do you guys (and gals) hire programmers in Silicon Valley? - limeade

I'm a grad student here and wondering how one goes about hiring a programmer to help with a project that I started and is pretty far along. Post something on Craigslist? 
======
RyanGWU82
Hiring is probably the #1 challenge in Silicon Valley right now. The tight
labor market -- especially the top tier -- is affecting both established
companies and startups. You can advertise on Craigslist, but I don't know what
you'll find. I think you'll have a lot more luck through your personal
contacts than by posting job ads looking for strangers.

My guess is that you'll have better luck working your personal network. So,
where are you a grad student? You probably know some other students there,
right? Have you taught any undergrad courses, where you might have worked with
some pretty good students? Have your friends taught any courses? Many times
your fellow students can be great partners in this kind of situation, because
they're quite motivated and don't have the salary requirements of someone with
an established career.

Also, what about your other contacts away from school? Your friends may all be
employed, but presumably they will know people who are looking for part-time
(or full-time) work.

------
carter
If you want to hire a programmer for a free, when you'd better try your
personal contacts indeed. Otherwise you should try various communities and job
sites. Like: Craiflist jobs.37signals.com rubyrockstars.com etc.

